
These Numbers Prove the Sports Television Bubble Is Leaking - x43b
http://fortune.com/2016/10/07/weak-nfl-numbers/
======
visarga
Maybe it leaks in the form of accessible online video streams for sports. I
didn't watch the 2016 Olympics because I don't use TV any more. I suppose
that, just like me, many are going to become indifferent to streaming sports.
So sports teams have to pick between strangling sport video to death on TV or
releasing it on the internet.

But, you know what? It is a wealth of content out there, if a publisher or a
whole category of publishers are jealous and want to sit on their content
instead of releasing it, I will find something else more accessible and
rewarding to spend my time on. I am consuming mostly user generated content at
this stage, anyway, so losing big corp content wouldn't affect me that much.

A similar tragedy of content sharing is happening with the BBC radio and TV
archives. They clock 1 million hours of content between them yet, on account
of copyright considerations, it can't be shared online. In the meantime YT is
filled with cat videos and the wonderful BBC content doesn't get commented on,
shared, tweeted, indexed and found by anyone. It suffers a digital death of
being unlinked to the web. Instead of an amazing recording of a symphony from
BBC Proms, people open YT and play the same piece shared by the Student
Orchestra of Bucharest or something. Too bad for great content that it gets to
live in a locked box.

